# Caeti Media Online-Handel /Neue Welle Trojaner - Rechnungen



## Blauer Elias (27 Mai 2012)

Hallo Forengemeinde!
Mir kam die 1. Mail schon komisch vor und habe diese auch nicht geöffnet und gleich gelöscht. Die 1. Mahnung habe ich nicht erhalten, sondern nur die 2. Mahnung auch diese habe ich ohne zu zögern gelöscht. Doch heute Abend bekam ich diese Mail und es breitet mir etwas Angst in der Magengrube.
Sehr geehrte Kundin sehr geehrter Kunde,

in Bezug auf unsere Rechnung Nr.: 63625497 und unsere 1. sowie auch unsere 2. Mahnung mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer nicht ausgeglichen ist. Dies bedeutet einen einseitigen Vertragsbruch Ihrerseits. Nach geltendem Recht könnten wir die offene Forderung bereits jetzt bei Gericht anmelden. Wir geben Ihnen jedoch trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie unverzüglich die ausstehende Summe in Höhe von 882.00 EURO an uns zur Zahlung bringen.

Die Rechnung und die Bestelleinzelheiten finden Sie im Zusatzordner 

Nach geltendem Recht sind wir befugt, die anfallenden Kosten geltend zu machen. Alle bereits angefallenen und noch entstehenden Kosten (Mahnkosten, Rechtsanwalts- und Gerichtskosten) gehen zu Ihren Lasten.

Vermeiden Sie unnötigen Ärger und weitere Kosten und erfüllen Sie den mit uns abgeschlossenen Vertrag!



Caeti Media Online-Handel mit Sitz in Potsdam

Vorstand: Andreas Hofer, Petra Binder            
Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender: Andreas Egger                        
Amtsgericht: Hamburg 40489

Kennt jemand ceti media online handel in Potsdam?
Ich habe den Anhang nicht geöffnet aber die mail ist noch in meinem Postfach.
Was soll ich tun einfach wieder löschen, und auf das warten was da kommt?
Grüße vom Blauen Elias.


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2012)

Wenn Du magst schick sie einfach mal an [email protected] weiter. Ich guck mir das dann mal an.


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2012)

Blauer Elias schrieb:


> ...Kennt jemand ceti media online handel in Potsdam?


Nö - muß man auch nicht. Caeti ist nur ein weiterer Fakename für diese Mails mit mehr oder weniger gleichem Inhalt



Blauer Elias schrieb:


> Ich habe den Anhang nicht geöffnet ...


Sehr gut!



Blauer Elias schrieb:


> ...aber die mail ist noch in meinem Postfach...


Schick sie an Heiko weiter



Blauer Elias schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun einfach wieder löschen...


Nachdem Du sie Heiko weitergeleitet hast - warum nicht?



Blauer Elias schrieb:


> ...und auf das warten was da kommt?


Nö, wenn wieder was kommt >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Guck mal da, ich hab den Satz *"Die Rechnung und die Bestelleinzelheiten finden Sie im Zusatzordner" *durch Tante Gurgel gejagt ...
https://www.google.de/#hl=de&safe=o....,cf.osb&fp=ea522db1f14277ab&biw=1280&bih=621


----------



## Blauer Elias (28 Mai 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn Du magst schick sie einfach mal an [email protected] weiter. Ich guck mir das dann mal an.


Hallo Heiko! Du hast Post von mir.
Gruß: Blauer Elias


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2012)

Blauer Elias schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko! Du hast Post von mir.
> Gruß: Blauer Elias


https://www.virustotal.com/file/03d...1ad3e298218c48788a9598c0/analysis/1338238247/

http://virusscan.jotti.org/de/scanr...510a/df90e8cf430e2ae0e19fe5820d6339a4408a88f3


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2012)

Und was sagt einem das?
Der wichtigste Scanner ist "Brain 2.0" im Zusammenwirken mit einem gesunden Bauchgefühl


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2012)

Es geht hier weiter >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderung-nach-vertragsbruch-23-05-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/


----------

